# Changing water with a hose.



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I just bought a "drinking water safe" hose to start doing water changes with because I'm sick of lugging a bunch of buckets around. I use Prime as a dechlorinator and I was wondering how to properly treat the new water being added from the hose directly to the tank. Do I dose for the whole tank each time or do I just dose for the water being added?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

PiccoloJr said:


> I just bought a "drinking water safe" hose to start doing water changes with because I'm sick of lugging a bunch of buckets around. I use Prime as a dechlorinator and I was wondering how to properly treat the new water being added from the hose directly to the tank. Do I dose for the whole tank each time or do I just dose for the water being added?


It is generally recommended that you dose for the total tank volume when filling strait from the tap, whereas you can only dose the water being changed when you mix it first. Seachem (maker of prime) has their instructions this way.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Mschn99 said:


> PiccoloJr said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a "drinking water safe" hose to start doing water changes with because I'm sick of lugging a bunch of buckets around. I use Prime as a dechlorinator and I was wondering how to properly treat the new water being added from the hose directly to the tank. Do I dose for the whole tank each time or do I just dose for the water being added?
> ...


Alright thanks. That's what I thought, but I didn't want to/know if you could overdose your tank with Prime.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I use safe (the powdered version of prime also made by seachem) and i always throw just a little extra in for good measure. Not a ton more, but slightly more than recommended. Dont go crazy with it and youll be fine.


----------

